# Forum in English  > News  > Vulnerabilities  >  Safari Address Bar Spoofing and Memory Corruption Vulnerabilities

## HATTIFNATTOR

Juan Pablo Lopez Yacubian has discovered two vulnerabilities in Safari, which can be exploited by malicious people to conduct spoofing attacks or potentially compromise a user's system. 

1) An error when downloading e.g. a .ZIP file with an overly long filename can be exploited to cause a memory corruption. 

Successful exploitation may allow execution of arbitrary code. 

2) An error in the handling of windows can be exploited to display arbitrary content while showing the URL of a trusted web site in the address bar. 

The vulnerabilities are confirmed in version 3.1 for Windows. Other versions may also be affected. 

http://secunia.com/advisories/29483/

----------

